# Destin Bridge and Sheephead



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Are the sheephead always around the bridges or does anyone know when they show up and start biteing good?

I tried it a few years ago with lite tackle and had a blast.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

pretty sure theyre there now. i went out today for reds and saw some guys catchin em


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*sheepshead*

they can be there all year but they do move around a bit. The bridge fishing should be awesome now


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

ill never fish for them agian, grab a bow and do some bowfishing for them. on average ill shoot 15 of them in 4 hours. go during high tide.


----------

